# typical stem bolt sizes?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

For handlebar clamp a) and steerer b):
a) m5x14 and b) m6x16?
Head type? I think one uses button head? (3t forgie)
Minimum length? 12mm? 14mm?
I ride near the ocean: Stainless (no grade) or steel grade 10/12?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

"Typical" doesn't help you much, what size does your specific bar & stem need? I've seen some (but not a lot) variation. 
Note: the size of the hex-bit driver ('allen' wrench) is usually NOT the size of the threads -- so don't order based on that.

Most screws seem to be of the conventional hex-socket head, often with a smooth and tapered head, but the latter is for appearance, not function. Can't say that I've seen button heads, but I don't look that closely.

For corrosion protection, 304 grade stainless (also called 18-8 grade) is very good. 316 is even better, but much more expensive and harder to find at retail (maybe at marine hardware stores?). Be sure to apply a copper antiseize, or at a minimum, grease to the threads.


----------

